#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Penang - The Pearl of the Orient

## Marmite the Dog

Rabbit and I headed down to Penang for a visa run and ended up very impressed with the place and the people.

We stayed at the Hotel Continental on Jalan Pinang, (Penang Street) Georgetown. We booked via Email with the very helpful Patrick. He arranged the visas (335RM for 9 month tourist visa), transfers (about 100RM) and rooms (98RM per night) with absolutely no fuss and no cock-ups. AirAsia flights came to about 3,750B return.

04-263-6388  hotelconti@po.jaring.my



Hotel Continental is pretty good. The room is fine, the shower superb, the beds fairly comfy, proper safety plugs, the view is good and there's Guinness in the mini-bar. The hotel also has a pool, 'health spa', restaurant. The only downside being the lack of a 'bum-gun'.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Georgetown seems a sucessful, industrious town. It doesn't rely on tourism to the same extent that any Thai town by the sea does. There are many historical buildings that are restored and in daily use.

Near the Hotel Continental there are quite a few places to go to in the evening. First we tried a place called Uptown Bistro that offered a free dinner buffet. The beer was expensive at 14RM each and the buffet was the same crap that you get in a Cambodian casino.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Next we had a look at Shamrock which had Beamish Stout and Tetly's Bitter on tap, but at 28RM a pint we declined. Earlier we had seen a sign for a bar called Church Street Cafe on Lebuh Gereja. So, we hopped on a couple of rickshaws and sedately made our way there. We even managed to have a crash as my rickshaw 'rear-ended' Rabbit's as both drivers were to busy looking at the sign.



Church street Cafe was more like it. They offered Guinness at the much more reasonable price of 17RM a pint and they were doing a promotion for Paddy's Day of buy 2 get 1 free. So I did.



They also have a pool table (3RM) and the music is at a reasonable level, so you can still have a good natter.



The food there was good and reasonable priced too. I had chicken in black bean sauce for 7rm and Rabbit tried the lamb chop which was around 13RM, and was described as 'ok'. You can also get yourself a cheese sarnie for only 1.8RM. This place is really good value.



04-263-9422  yteecee@yahoo.com

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Over at the backpacker enclave of Chulia Street is a cafe and guesthouse called Jim's Place.



The joint is run by a nice chap called Jim Tachinamurthy who will sort you out with anything the average backpacker requires; visas, flights, buses, advice, beer (6rm), hippy food and anything else that may come to mind.



04-264-2960  blackangel90@hotmail.com http://jimsplacepenang.tripod.com

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nearer to the hotel is a row of units which is gradually being filled by some decent little clubs playing some lively tunes. We stumbled into Star Club Z for a beer or three and had a very pleasant time shouting at each other over the music and looking at Jenny's tits.



Opposite Star Club Z is a nightclub called Slippery Senoritas and a nightclub called Cocos.



We went into Cocos first and watched the last three seconds of the live act before they took a break. After 15 mins or so, they came back on and did anything from Bob Marley to Shakira. Not really my thing but it was OK.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Next door is Slippery Senoritas. This had filled up as the evening wore on and for a Monday night was doing well. The music was loud and the drinks were expensive.



Luckily there was a bird standing next to us who insisted on giving us free beer. I wasn't sure if she was on the pull or not, but it would've been easier to raise the dead than wake 'chai noi' up (plus I'm a good boy), so I didn't bother trying some of my lines on her (lucky gal).



After SS we thought it would be a good idea to eat again, so we walked up the road and had some Indian street food. Then it was back to the hotel for a drunken 10 hour sleep.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Needless to say, neither of us woke up very early the next day. We headed over the road to the Soho Freehouse for lunch. The menu has traditional English pub fayre and we were glad of the opportunity to get our lard levels topped up.



The beer was pretty expensive here. 12RM for a pint of piss or 20RM for a guinness, but the food was pretty good and inexpensive.



The rest of the afternoon was spent wandering around looking at how well preserved a lot of the colonial architecture is. The footpaths are walkable and the lack of street vendors getting in the bladdy way was wonderful. There are vendors here, but they are located in areas large enough not to be a pain in the arse. Overall, the town was much more interesting that anywhere I've seen in Thailand and the people here look after their town very well. Strangely, the bulk of the rougher looking places seemed to be Chinese...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

We eventually made it out at around 9.30 for dinner and went to a place called Passage Thru India. What a wonderful place! This is probably the nicest Indian restaurant I've ever been in. The decor was superb, as was the food. I cannot recommend this place enough - excellent!

04 262 0263

----------


## Marmite the Dog

After dinner we went to Star CLub Z again. We found out that the previous night was their opening night.



The difference between the young Malaysians and Thais is quite pronounced. Thais seem very uncultured in comparison. The waitress (Jenny with the big tits) came and sat with us for a while and we had a nice chat. All in all a nice little bar to sit outside of and have a few drinks whilst looking at all the Chinese totty. We left early (1.15am) in anticipation of our 7am wake up call.

----------


## DrAndy

good on you Marmite

looks like the place has changed a lot in the last few years

the price of beer is a big no-no in Malaysia, but the rest is good value

----------


## otherstuff1957

There was a niceish place on Leith St., called the Leith Street Cafe or Pub or Bar, the last time I was there.  Live music, decent food, cheapish beer.  If you're still there you might want to check it out. 

I just loved the Indian street food in Penang! :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Great review and covered so many bases. Excellent Marmers.

----------


## colourful-era

> Over at the backpacker enclave of Chulia Street is a cafe and guesthouse called Jim's Place.


 
That's a coincedence - I stayed at Jim's place for 3 nights - in the room above the 'Tiger' advert in your picture.

It was 30 Ringgit a night with A/C - fairly small and noisy but quite a nice atmosphere.



Now why didn't you say hello if you were at Jim's Marmite?

----------


## dirtydog

Damn, I don't know most of those places and I must have been to Penang about 50 times, Then again I aint been there for over a year now, Soho I know though, the food there is great, I shall be going there next month, normally I eat at those open fronted Indian restaurants down the road at the big junction, but after a couple of days I do need some English style food and Soho is the place.

How comes you didn't visit the snake temple? they got poisonous snakes laying all over the place, vipers I believe they are, you can pick them up and play with them aswell, then again that was about 15 years ago so safety standards may have improved a little bit, worried the fok out of me thinking I might step on one accidently and the fok would bite me...

----------


## Smeg

> The rest of the afternoon was spent wandering around looking at how well preserved a lot of the colonial architecture is. The footpaths are walkable and the lack of street vendors getting in the bladdy way was wonderful. There are vendors here, but they are located in areas large enough not to be a pain in the arse. Overall, the town was much more interesting that anywhere I've seen in Thailand and the people here look after their town very well. Strangely, the bulk of the rougher looking places seemed to be Chinese...


This was the most interesting part of the read. The place sounds like a good cure for anyone fatigued from being overly exposed to disorganised pure Asia.

----------


## klongmaster

to the standard which we expect from Marmers...many thanks

oh, and this is what i always understood by the term 'trip report'...not some overt sex blow-by-blow visit to some exotic place!

how about a total cost figure for the 'run' marmers

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> how about a total cost figure for the 'run' marmers


Well, I did put the prices for most things up, but we did eat three times (for research purposes of course) and drink a lot of booze on the Monday (also for research), so I may have spent a little more than a person on a normal day.

Probably around 20,000B all in.

----------


## dirtydog

> not some overt sex blow-by-blow visit to some exotic place!


Oh dear, I was just proof reading marmers visits to the brothels of Penang, maybe have to stick it in a new section that km cant see  :Smile:

----------


## Dougal

Nice report Marmers, I can see I won't be bored when I retire.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Here's a map of where some of these places are.



(Click to enlarge)

----------


## benbaaa

Nice work Marmers.  I spent a couple of days there getting a visa once upon a time, and was gobsmacked at the difference in English ability compared to Thais.  I asked a guy in the street for directions, and his reply was:

"If I'm not very much mistaken, it's the third on the left just past those traffic lights."













Mind you, I think he was Welsh.

----------


## friscofrankie

That was a great TR MtD.  I am tempted to retry Penang one day soon.  My fist couple a trip I hated it but now, am tempted to ry it again.

----------


## benbaaa

> My fist couple I hated it but now, am tempted to ry it again.


I think you should have posted this in CMN's confessions thread...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> That was a great TR MtD.


You wait until you see my next report.

"Marmite gets Pops laid & divorced!"  -  It'll be a hit!

----------


## friscofrankie

^*That* one better Loads of pictures too!!!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Damn! The old coot behaved himself.

We had a fun time though.

----------


## Bobcock

I haven't been to penang for years, Feb 1992 took my wife on her first trip outside Thailand, she fell in love with Indian food which sealed the deal as far as I was concerned. Stayed at the Hotel Mingood, my next door neighbour in London was from penang, the Ong family who have a temple which is opposite Komtar. Has his picture in it, he was Malaysian ambassador to Hong Kong in his earlier days, his wife was HK society and used to mesmorise me with tails of the Orient in the 1930's.

We've just decided on a weekend in penang for our wedding anniversary this year!!!.....Cheers Smarm-mite

----------


## Ken May

It was great seeing photos of places where I been before. Marmite definately tapped into nicer beer bars than I did. He has a sixth sense for pints of decent import brew. Penang is great for visa runs because you don't have to mess around with embassies. Most hotels will get the visa on your behalf while you travel around the area playing. My budget was quite different. I think I sprung for 150 baht per night rooms in a seedy Chinese district. I ate lunch for 40 baht per day at Indian restaurants. Oh yeah, that snake temple was worth a visit. I am sure that the vipers are still around.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> We've just decided on a weekend in penang for our wedding anniversary this year!!!


I trust you'll be staying at the Eastern & Oriental.

----------


## Bobcock

Do you recommend it?

----------


## dirtydog

Well I have just booked me flights to Penang for early next month, I think I shall be staying 4 nights, first night high end 1,000baht a nite hotel, second nite low end scummy back packers hotel, then obviously in great need of a shower I shall book into a hotel with hot water but not as high end as the first one, maybe I should mention that I will not wash my wedding tackle in cold water thats why I need to alternate hotels to keep the old one eyed beast a bit clean just in case I meet a nice young willing lady, then probably back to another low end dirty horrid cockroach infested back packer place, I really cant believe how much I am looking forward to the cheap indian food actually  :Smile:

----------


## colourful-era

> I need to alternate hotels to keep the old one eyed beast a bit clean just in case I meet a nice young willing lady


 
  I don't think there are any women in Penang - I only saw ladyboys and old men.

 Like I said - sexual repression is the name of the game there.

----------


## aging one

Marmers showed me a great time. A quick recap. Met up at his penthouse, MRT to Lumpini for some Bass beer which was not there so we drank some German stuff instead. Off to the Barbicon on Thaniya for a great meal, and a couple pints of Speckled Hen. On to Patpong to watch some women pole dance. Then finished off the night on 33 with some pool and lady talk. Slept in his spare bedroom and his girlfriend was kind enough to give me a ride back to Don Muang.

Got home and found out the wife had lied and put the kids in a Nazi Buddhist camp and did not stay with them.

So tomorrow I am going to blow up the temple they are in. If you dont see me for a day or two, check the jails and prisons as I am dead serious.

----------


## Eliminator

> Got home and found out the wife had lied and put the kids in a Nazi Buddhist camp and did not stay with them.
> 
> So tomorrow I am going to blow up the temple they are in. If you dont see me for a day or two, check the jails and prisons as I am dead serious.


AO, sounds more like you should be shooting the misses instead of blowing up the temple. What was she doing while the cat was away?  :Pokey:

----------


## Bwana Brad

The visa sounds a little expensive. A mate got one of the 9 month, tripple entry types down there about 6 weeks ago, for 300 RM.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The visa sounds a little expensive. A mate got one of the 9 month, tripple entry types down there about 6 weeks ago, for 300 RM.


As it says in the OP, I paid someone to get it for me, hence the extra 35RM. Is it that difficult to work out?

----------


## aging one

Its often much easier to use an agent in Penang. You dont have to hang at the embassy at all.

----------


## colourful-era

I didn't use an agent and it wasn't any hassle at all - just about 20 mins at the consulate (2 times).

  I got a taxi there and back twice (from Chulia st) - it was 12 Ringgit for each trip - thus a total of 48 Ringgit, so the agent would be cheaper.

  I prefer doing these things myself though.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I prefer doing these things myself though.


I prefer paying someone else to run around for me.

----------


## colourful-era

It's hardly running around - I find it interesting going to embassies etc....the consulate in Penang was quite shabby really.

----------


## cantona

When I used an agent it was 20MR for his troubles + 200MR for the non-B - sorted.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

My agent isn't the cheapest, but he's organised and got it done.

----------


## cantona

I'll try and find the card and post the details - for future reference.  They got the job done too Marmers and booked me a flight back to BKK.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'll try and find the card and post the details - for future reference.


Please do. The more info, the better.

----------


## klongmaster

100RM difference between the two...
that's 1000 bhat right?

seems a lot

----------


## aging one

Intrique in the Orient.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> 100RM difference between the two...
> that's 1000 bhat right?
> 
> seems a lot


Where did you get that figure from?

Patrick charged 35RM to do the visa, as opposed to another agent who charges 20RM.

All our paperwork was completed in advance and we got everything sorted out a day quicker than if I had done it myself as I wouldn't have got to the Embassy on time after arriving from BKK.

----------


## DrAndy

Anyway, for all those youngish men who are going to Penang..

I was on another forum talking about this and that, and a Dutch guy sent me a PM saying that would I be interested in fucking his 36 yo Indian wife!!  He said she needed lots of sex and really wanted fucks with expats. And also that two guys would be even better, did I have any friends.

I played along for a bit, and he sent me some pics of her; not appalling, although still with clothes on.

SO, if anyone is going to Penang for a visa, and would like a side-dish, I can let you have his email. 

Maybe I can put a copy of his vulgar replies here?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Put them in CE's thread about Penang (please).

DD is going there soon, so he might be interested.

----------


## Eliminator

Hell, I don't have to do the Penang trips anymore but sounds like it would be different from any of the other trips that I went to down there.  :rock_dj:

----------


## mangoedout

just followed Marmite's suggestions through, and might I add, bloody marvellous they were too!

Marmite - cheers mate, that is the most useful of posts I have ever read!


However, I do have a couple of updates for you:

That restaurant, called Passage Thru India, is probably THE BEST Indian restaurant I have ever eaten in, anywhere!  Including the UK.  Deco - fantastic.  Service - incredible.  Food - mouthwateringly amazing!  Prices - damned decent!!!!

It's gonna change names, but not locations though, to 'Maharaj'.  This is because they are pretty successful (no surprise in my opinion), and already have branches in KL, Singapore, and soon to be London, so want to keep the names universal.  Also, there is another restaurant in Penang called 'Passage To India', which apparently does a roaring trade based on the Chinese Whispers effect of their restaurant!

Anyway, as Marmite says, this place is HIGHLY recommended.

Unfortunately, I'm not sure about Hotel Continental though.  Whilst they were ok, it was pretty average and they overquoted me on prices for taxis, visas and the rooms themselves, plus they were pretty unfriendly to my Thai girlfriend.  The breakfast was less than average, and you can probably find a hotel for at least the same value in the same area as Marmite's very useful map.

Apart from that - cheers mate!  This time round I f**kin enjoyed Penang!!!

Cheers,
Mango

----------


## terry57

good on you marmers, 

as that was a 125% straight up arse kicking informative post my top friggin friend.

some people spew when they lob in penang,  but ive always thought it to be a top little place, although it can be bloody sizzling hot at times.

i like to get on the public bus ( from komtar ) and go for a hack around the island checking out the place and there's a top butterfly farm over the back.

its not like thailand where the butterfly's shag ya,  but they are lovely to look at and a darn sight cheaper than those butterflys in LOS.  :saythat:  


anyway marmers,
the last time i was in penang i got on the turps drinking that carlsberg special brew  (7.5%)  and cricky's mate i was friggin crook the next day. :Sad:  

actually i was that crook that i thought id swallowed one of those rickshaws, and the driver as well. :Very Happy:  

shite mate, 

next time in penang im only going to drink 9 of those special brews, as that 10th one done my noggin in.  :goldcup:  

all the best marmers ,

the reverend.

----------


## dantilley

> We eventually made it out at around 9.30 for dinner and went to a place called Passage Thru India. What a wonderful place! This is probably the nicest Indian restaurant I've ever been in. The decor was superb, as was the food. I cannot recommend this place enough - excellent!


I'll second that, was in Penang for 4 days once and ate here 3 times, best Indian food I've had outside of the UK.

Didn't think too much of the rest of Georgetown though, a bit boring and the people a bit grumpy I found. Not too bad, but not a place I'll be rushing back to.

----------


## ukexpat

I'm off to Penang on Monday 9th April - any cheap places to drink? I'm staying at the Oriental, OMG, what have I done! Ah well, c'est la vie!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'm off to Penang on Monday 9th April - any cheap places to drink?


Church Street Bar was pretty cheap. Good food & pool too.

----------


## splitpin100

Always loved my trips down on the overnight train to Penang.

 Slippery Nipples was always worth a visit in later years, some sexy girls get in there, i have had the drinks thing offered me as i stood alone, just about the whole counter full of top range whiskey being drunk by young guys/girls

----------


## kingwilly

It is a bit of an old thread now, the dates are from 2006 and 2007, I think you'd best be finding some updated info now.

----------


## billy the kid

ye but 20,000 baht . still you've given me some decent info for when i'm next there. cheers marmite.

----------


## phomsanuk

Most complimentary report I've read.  :Smile: 

Is the high price of beer because of their religion?  :yerman:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is the high price of beer because of their religion?


Which religion are you talking about? Hindi, Sikh, Muslim, Christian, Buddhist...?

----------


## Seekingasylum

They say in Penang that the pricing of beer is a tax on the Chinese.....

----------


## Jools

A little camera information would be nice. :Smile:  Almost time for a new one at my place. :UK:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> A little camera information would be nice.


Canon SD20

----------


## Pol the Pot

> Most complimentary report I've read. 
> 
> Is the high price of beer because of their religion?


It's because of taxes the hight of which to a certain extent is due to Islam being the majority religion.

----------


## Boon Mee

Good stuff Marmite!  Cheers for the tips on restaurants etc.  I'm going to pack my camera for the visa run and shoot some local color to post too.  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

I've decided to fly down to Penang for Thaipusam next week, it's been a while since I did a proper photo trip so that's my decision made for me.

Any updates on.....

Taxi cost from the airport to Georgetown? The Thai Airways flight doesn't get in until 22:40 so I don't need to be fucking around, I'll wanna get in get fed and get bed.

Secondly the Indian restaurant Marmite mentioned.....Did it change it's name and whereabouts was it?

I have very fond memories of an Indian Restaurant in Penang for two reasons, first time I took a waitress home and the second time a few years later i took my Thai GF who is now my wife there and she fell in love with Indian food, which was the most important thing in taking our relationship to where it is now. That restaurant was at the bottom of a hotel on the angled corner of Leith Street and Penang Road. Buggered if I can remember the name of it now.... wonder if it is the same one?

really looking forward to this trip, I need a break from Thailand, shame it'll only be 3 days.

----------


## aging one

Its the Kashmir Restaurant in under the Continental Hotel. I went again last year after a few years away. The prices are well up now.  I found that the Yasmeen restaurant was now almost as good at 1/4 the price. Yasmeen is the open air place just up from the Continental on Penang Rd. They now have a Tandoor or two and do really nice food.

----------


## Bobcock

Kashmir, that could be it, I used to have a business card from there, but I looked at Google Maps and the Hotel was shown as being the Oriental. Of course it's 19 years since I was last there so all sorts of changes could have taken place.

I like the sound of Marmites gaff which is located on a map he provided, close to there and my hotel. Can't wait.

----------


## aging one

You are right it is under the Oriental..  Sorry for the confusion.

----------


## good2bhappy

> Taxi cost from the airport to Georgetown?


60 ringits!
catch the bus from outside departures on the upper floor
2 ringit 60c

----------


## Bobcock

That's the one then, sounds worth avoiding if it's too pricey, Yasmeen sounds good as does the one Marmite mentioned, some good choices.

I'm gonna need a good curry after a 14 hour photo session with a 10km walk thrown in....

----------


## Bobcock

> catch the bus from outside departures on the upper floor


Not at that time of night...... I wanna get there for last curry orders....

Actually much food available between 11 and midnight?

----------


## aging one

Even for a thrifty guy like me at 11pm after clearing customs I would take the cab in. But I would allow an hour more and take the bus back out if the flight was at a decent time...

----------


## aging one

It was very highly priced. Its the wife favorite Indian joint, we went there on our honeymoon, and then again 10 years later and it was fine. This last time we made the mistake of eating at Yasmeen for dinner for the first time. When I saw the Tandoors and the prices coupled with loving their food we went right in. Its pure Muslim. Cant get a drink one. But the food is very very authentic Malay Indian. 

Hell the two are less than a hundred meters apart.  Have fun mate, now I want to go back again. 2 or 3 nights is always perfect and just enough.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Good stuff Marmite!  Cheers for the tips on restaurants etc.  I'm going to pack my camera for the visa run and shoot some local color to post too.


Well, guess what?  When me and the missus were down there in November it was raining the entire two days.  So...no pics but my general overall impression of Penang does not really live up to "The Pearl of the Orient" any more.  Entire island from the airport to the hotel we stayed at out on the beach looked sorta rundown.

On of positive note, the Thai Consulate gave me my Non O with no hassles.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> Well, guess what? When me and the missus were down there in November it was raining the entire two days. So...no pics but my general overall impression of Penang does not really live up to "The Pearl of the Orient" any more. Entire island from the airport to the hotel we stayed at out on the beach looked sorta rundown.


Rain does that for the first part. Run down is a bit of the charm in my opinion.  Run down but real and functioning. As opposed to what we have here.  Just has always been kind of unique to me. 

I guess its really a personal decision on what you think of Penang.  I walk for hours there and enjoy myself even in the heat. But I no longer find walking for hours pleasant here. Never mind the heat in either city. Perhaps its that myself and the family are tourists there, but locals here.

----------


## splitpin100

Ice cold bottled Guinness in the Soho pub on a hot afternoon, it tastes out of this world, brewed in Malaysia

----------

